# Goldfish thinks its a betta



## InsolentDevil (Jun 20, 2014)

My friend has a goldfish named Holly, she is in a 3 gallon (don't worry I'm getting her to upgrade) she lives next to a betta tank. Holly is a fan tail i believe, The betta flares at her some times, and I think she picked up on that as a greeting or something, because Holly "flares" back at him. What she does is she tips her nose down a little and pushes her fan tail forward to "flare" she does this when you go up to her tank as well. She is a very cute/strange goldie ;u; has anyone else seen this before?


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

haha that's cute 
I personally haven't seen that behavior but I personally only have single tailed goldies (a shubunkin and a common)

Just checking but she is upgrading to at least a 20 gallon right?


----------



## InsolentDevil (Jun 20, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> haha that's cute
> I personally haven't seen that behavior but I personally only have single tailed goldies (a shubunkin and a common)
> 
> Just checking but she is upgrading to at least a 20 gallon right?


I told her at least 35, cause goldies like friends, but twenty for just her. I honesty don't know what she will do, when her betta died i told her and the friend going with to get a new fish, "Don't get a goldfish unless you want them to have slow painful death" at least five times... She got Holly and another one that died, then she bought another goldie, a common goldie and i think i just said "Ooooh" as i raged and screeched on the inside... So i finally told her why she shouldn't (with the story of my goldfish who died terribly because of tank size) and I hope she under stands now cause Holly is to perfect to die ;( , she really cares about them, cleans their tank and stuff but... Dang it me you didn't have to tell your life story
To late already typed it :/


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Haha, well at least she has a knowledgeable friend like you to give her the right information  Hopefully if she really does care about her goldies then she'll do the right thing. Besides it gives her an excuse to get another one 

Does she still have the common? or just Holly


----------



## InsolentDevil (Jun 20, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> Haha, well at least she has a knowledgeable friend like you to give her the right information  Hopefully if she really does care about her goldies then she'll do the right thing. Besides it gives her an excuse to get another one
> 
> Does she still have the common? or just Holly


The common is still with her, and her parents Definitely are not gonna let her get a 75 gallon so i told her she will most likely have to rehome him, he doesn't pick on Holly as much as I thought he would, they just act normal to each other. But he is starting to get a bit mopey witch worries me...


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

She can actually put her common in a 50 gallon. That's what I have my two boys in and they've been doing well.
Its not suggested to keep a single tail goldfish and a fancy together because single tails are stronger swimmers, and they will outcompete fancy's for food. It would be best to rehome him if she cant get at least a 50 or a pond for him


----------



## InsolentDevil (Jun 20, 2014)

I talked to her just a bit ago and she says she is getting a big tank for christmas  but she refuses to give up either one of them, but i figur iv done what i can


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Well at least it will be a bigger tank 
Hopefully both of them make it until then


----------



## InsolentDevil (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes i hope so to, They are such cuties :3


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

They are, 
lol Cute piggies


----------



## InsolentDevil (Jun 20, 2014)

I find Wiggle Butts to be a suitable name as well, right wiggle butts!? *squishes my face to my ryukins tank glass as they wiggle their butts*


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Haha, that's a perfect name for fancies 
Do you have any pics of your goldies? id love to see them


----------



## InsolentDevil (Jun 20, 2014)

Ah yes i do

This is Ru
http://insolent-devil.deviantart.com/art/Wiggle-Butt-466598099
He has tumors, but he doesn't care, he is still the happiest Goldie ever

And Baby Boo
http://insolent-devil.deviantart.com/art/Begger-466595661
Beggar, and he, just begs, professional wiggle butt, the only reason i got this picture is because he was curious about the camera

I wonder if they are getting to fat, especially Baby Boo, fatty


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

aww their so cute 
Im glad the Ru is doing ok, poor guy. But at least he's happy

and+1 for Baby Boo being calico, I love calico goldies lol


----------



## InsolentDevil (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you!

Ah yes i love Baby Boo's colors, the black speckles are my favorite part, they are like fishy freckles ;u;


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Fishy freckles hmm 
That's a cute way of thinking about it


These are my two monsters :lol:
Riven: 








Kananie:


----------



## InsolentDevil (Jun 20, 2014)

Aw! Such cuties! They look so regale. Like little kings


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh gesh hehe 
Thank you


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Wish I still had my common goldfish. I came home to find my goldfish with no head on my driveway. I suspect it was a crane, because I see it picking at my pond. I fix that problem though. My goldfish was at least 8 inches.


----------



## InsolentDevil (Jun 20, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> Wish I still had my common goldfish. I came home to find my goldfish with no head on my driveway. I suspect it was a crane, because I see it picking at my pond. I fix that problem though. My goldfish was at least 8 inches.


Aw im sorry, cranes are evil  this is why i bever want a pond, that possibility terrifies me


----------

